# Onkyo 876 Component~HDMI



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, I am wondering If im doing anything wrong. I have had issues using my 876 with Component In with an HDMI out. I have the source selected, Component In set to that source, and I get picture. However it is messed up. I get digitization, Horizontal Tearing, Warbling, SNOW, all sorts of artifacts when using Component In with HDMI Out.

Afterwards, I tried using Component out on my TV and it fixed it. Tried the same source on a different inboard connection, IE component 1 than Component 2; and same results. I than tried a second source on Component 1 and still have bad distortions. But clears up when using Component out instead of HDMI.

Using those same sources directly to the TV also has no issues. But no other connection type has that issue, S-Video, HDMI...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What source are you using with component?


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

PS2 and a Wii.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

And both ar exhibiting the same issue?


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, both sources have the same issue when my ouput is set to HDMI Main


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you tried doing a reset of the receiver? I'm thinking that it may just be a glitch with the Up conversion of the signal. 

Anybody else here think this could be the issue?


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

How do I do that?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I believe you follow this:
To reset the AV receiver to its factory defaults, turn it on and, while holding down VCR/DVR, press ON/STANDBY. “Clear” will appear on the display and the AV receiver will enter standby mode. 

Note that resetting the AV receiver will delete your radio presets and custom settings.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

:frown:

Thats terrible...and what if it still does it.

Than have to re-setup my stuff eh. Guess I better write it all down, and than re-eq it. I do it maxed out...so thats like an hour on top of resetting all the other settings back.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

So I did a factory reset, and it still glitches out the component.

To further test this, I set the output to HDMI sub. No change.
I set Hdmi cable 1 to the secondary input on my tv. No change.
I plugged in hdmi cable 2 into Hdmi Main and had both hdmi plugged into my tv. Switching between either of them yieled the same results. No change.

If I turn on my Xbox which runs HDMI to the stereo the signal is fine.
If I run as a video or composite to the stereo through the HDMI it looks fine. Well as fine as sd looks onmy
Pansonic.

Hmmmm...last test I ran was using my SNES straight to my tv Using coaxial. It looked bad, butit jad different issues of PQ than what the Onkyo does. 

All my s-video or lower signals have banding. Where a solid color is supposed to be one color, but has a rainbow like effect instead. Like on the SNES the sky is supposed to be light blue, but instead it seems to be ahimmering with slightly different shades of blue like flickering. And this happens along all the s-video and composite connections, dream cast, n64, snes, gamecube.

But plugging the snes straight into tv yielded better results. No change when I made component the main output for the stereo either. I also tested it with no processing, all settings to none or through resolution. Nonchange was noted in PQ.

Is this a Onkyo issue?


----------

